# Small marketplace upgrade - searching!



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2017)

Just wanted to announce this minor upgrade in hopes it fixes one of the more common complaints we get about being able to sort and or refine search results to make ads easier to find!

previously we only had one small box in the center for filtering your search results, and while this box had all the same functionality, because it APPEARED to be a drop down menu only box, folks didnt realize they could type in literally any word into the filter box to narrow down the results displayed.

now we have split this off into its own box, and created a separate drop down filter to allow folks to narrow their searches by city/location.

hopefully this makes it much easier to find resales and rentals in the marketplace!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 2, 2017)

Hey, Brian,
I think this is definitely an improvement--tried the filters and they seemed to work well.  Thanks.
Only suggestion I have is over under the 'Sort' button, it says 'Sales Price' and 'Maint Fee,' which I'm sure are meant to apply to sales.
But for rentals, I'd suggest changing the wording to 'rental price.'   When I rent, I'd prefer not to confuse renters with a Sales Price, and I don't think it's anyone's business what my maintenance fees are.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2017)

i think we can just change it to "price" since its the search box really wouldnt be able to tell if someone was searching for resales, rentals..or both as is the case with most search results.

good feedback!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2017)

as for the rental mf, thats a great point..ill see if we can just "hide" that data on rental ads.


----------

